#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские центры за пределами России

## Ассаджи

Предлагаю размещать здесь ссылки на каталоги буддийских центров всей этой планеты.

BuddhaNets World Buddhist Directory of Centers and Temples
http://www.buddhanet.net/worlddir.htm

Buddhist Europe Directory: Belarus, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Ukraine.
http://www.buddhanet.net/euro_dir/eur_usr1.htm

DharmaNet's World Guide to Dharma Centers [All traditions].
http://www.dharmanet.org/Dir/World/

DharmaNet's Buddhist InfoWeb:
The Virtual Library of Online Buddhist Associations, Monasteries & Practice Centers
http://www.dharmanet.org/infoweb.html

DharmaNet's Guide to Dharma Teachers: An Online Who's Who.
http://www.dharmanet.org/teachers.html

Buddhist directory by Roger Garin-Michaud
http://www.cyberdistributeur.com/buddlinks.html

Buddhist Resources LinksPitaka
http://www.pitaka.ch/intro.htm

Buddhist Internet Resource
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/database/bir/bir.htm
http://pears2.lib.ohio-state.edu/BRF/

Buddhist Studies WWW Virtual Library
http://www.ciolek.com/WWWVL-Buddhism.html

----------


## ullu

Dzogchen community
http://www.tsegyalgar.org/community/sangha.html

----------


## Борис

http://www.samyeling.org/

Монастырь Самье-Линг, Шотландия (Традиция Карма-Кагью)

----------


## ullu

Меригар 
http://web.tiscali.it/merigar/

European seat of the Dzogchen Community

----------


## Stranger

Dharma Drum Mountain in NY, USA
(Buddhist community in the tradition of  Chan Master Sheng Yen):
http://www.chancenter.org/

Dharma Drum Mountain Buddhist Association, New Jersey Chapter
http://www.ddmba-nj.org/   (in Chinese)

Dharma Drum Mountain in Taiwan
http://www.dharmadrum.org/index.asp

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Список дзэн-центров международной школы дзэн Кван Ум
http://www.kwanumzen.org/centers/index.html

----------


## Аньезка

Центр Maitreya в Амстердаме:

http://www.maitreya.nl/

----------


## Ассаджи

Sadhu! Theravada Web Directory and Portal
http://dhamma.ru/sadhu/

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Спасибо, Ассаджи! Sadhu - это здорово!

А на http://www.bswa.org - буддийское общество западной Австралии

----------


## Alex

А вот и Джонанг :
www.jonang.org
 :Smilie: 

Правда, сайт о-о-очень малоинформативный и лет сто не обновлялся...
 :Frown:

----------


## Мария

я хотела бы узнать если буддийские центры в Казахстане

----------


## DASHA

ЕСТЬ БУДДИЙСКИЙ ЦЕНТР В ШВЕЙЦАРИИ.
karuna.ch  -  АДРЕС В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ.

----------


## Никита

Дагпо Кюндрол Линг - французский будийский монастырский центр. http://www.dhagpo-kundreul.org/francais/index_fr.html

----------


## Дулма

Филиал монастыря Бенчен (Непал, Тэнга Ринпоче) . Традиция Карма-Кагью
http://www.benchen.org.pl/

----------


## Ирина

Буддийские центры Карма Кагью  (Оле Нидал) за пределами России 
Центральный международный сайт: www.diamondway-buddhism.org 
Беларусь: www.belarus.buddhism.ru 
Израиль: www.buddhism.org.il 
Латвия: www.buddhism.lv/ru/home/ 
Украина: www.buddhism.org.ua 

Международные веб-сайты 
http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/ 
http://www.karmapa.org/ 
http://www.lama-ole-nydahl.de/ 
http://www.karmapa-issue.org/ 
http://www.karmapa-controversy.org/ 
http://www.lama-ole-nydahl.org/ 
http://www.shamarpa.org/ 

Национальные сайты стран 
Австралия: http://www.diamondway.org.au/ 
Австрия: http://www.diamantweg.at/ 
Бельгия: http://www.karma-kagyu.be/ 
Болгария: http://www.diamondway.bg/ 
Канада: http://www.diamondway.org/ 
Хорватия: http://www.budizam.com.hr/ 
Чешская Республика: http://www.budhismus.cz/ 
Дания: http://www.buddha.dk/ 
Англия: http://www.diamondway-buddhism.co.uk/ 
Финляндия: http://www.timanttipolku.org/ 
Франция: http://www.bouddhisme.ch/ 
Германия: http://www.diamantweg.de/ 
Греция: http://www.diamondway-buddhism.gr/ 
Венгрия: http://www.karma-kagyu.hu/ 
Италия: http://www.buddhism.it/ 
Литва: http://www.budizmas.lt/ 
Голландия: http://www.diamantweg-boeddhisme.nl/ 
Норвегия: http://www.buddhisme.no/ 
Польша: http://www.buddyzm.pl/ 
Румыния: http://www.buddhism.ro/ 
Россия: http://www.buddhism.ru/ 
Словакия: http://www.buddhizmus.sk/ 
Испания: http://www.karmaguen-spain.dk/ 
Швеция: http://www.buddismen.nu/ 
Швейцария: http://www.buddhismus.org/ 
США: http://www.diamondway.org/ 
Украина: http://www.buddhism.org.ua/ 
Уругвай: http://www.budismo.sitio.net/

----------


## Константин_К.

Медитативные центы во всем мире
(основатель - Ajaan Tong Sirimangalo):
випассана по методу Махаси Саядо;
а также центральный монастырь
в Таиланде - Wat Phradhatu Sri Chom Tong:

http://asia.sirimangalo.org/chomtong/index.htm
http://www.sirimangalo.org/
http://www.intl.sirimangalo.org/


Ajaan Tong Sirimangalo - ведущий представитель практики Махаси Саядо в северном Таиланде

----------


## Борей

Да, в Казахстане есть буддийский центр. Я, когда жил в Алма-Ате был его членом и даже организатором. Если нужно поищу №№ тел.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> я хотела бы узнать если буддийские центры в Казахстане


На сколько я знаю в Казахстане нет дествующих буддистских центров, но если вас интересует то рядом с Бишкеком в горах в чудесном природном месте есть Место Пути Лотосовой Сутры. Я сейчас нахожусь здесь. Это идеальное место для практики Дхармы. Каждый год сюда приезжает наш учитель Дзюнсэй Тэрасава, в отябре прошлого года он бал и в Казахстане(Астана, Караганда, Туркестан, Алматы). Сейчас он в Украине потом поедет в Европу и Индию.

Я собираюсь приехать в Казахстан в феврале.

Наш телефон в Кыргызстане +996 555 359768

----------

